# How much? Tip



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

On a regional jet tonight. Pilots are not yet making big league salaries. How much do I tip?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depends on the market...

NYC 10-25% of the trip cost, cash,

Orlando... 250-300% of the trip cost for uberX
150-250% for XL or Select

Seattle 10%

Norfolk virginia, 350%

All of this has to be cash...


----------

